# Party naked!



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's my latest acquisition: 1998 Partagas Lusitanias, NISU-TTH-01 (12/98, Holguin I factory.) They smell incredible, I almost started licking them. :dr


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Just amazing :dr :dr


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

those are scrumptious!!! :dr enjoy!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

F'n A nice


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

niccccceeeeee!! Although i was all worked up for something else with that title!! My - they are big!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

:dr :dr :dr Very Nice. That's my mostest favoritest cigar in the world. :r Your gonna love those babies.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

mike32312 said:


> :dr :dr :dr Very Nice. That's my mostest favoritest cigar in the world. :r Your gonna love those babies.


they are ok...:r fukk thats a thing of beauty


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> niccccceeeeee!! Although i was all worked up for something else with that title!! My - they are big!!


:r Talk about a **** thread. 

Congrats on the pickup.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

kvm said:


> :r Talk about a **** thread.
> 
> Congrats on the pickup.


I'm glad it's not just me thinking there's some sexual innuendo in her post? :sl


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

I almost started licking them. :dr
[/QUOTE said:


> haha - and you can talk!!!!!


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I love the lusi's, when I bought a few boxes of them I was told that I would have them for years. Well I am 1/2 thriugh the 98's, and 1/2 through the 05's and working hard on even the 06's. GREAT CIGAR.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't lick'em, smoke'em.

Those look great. The 98s are awesome. I am 1/2 way into a box now that is smoking superb.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Amazing find!!! Absolutely love the Lusis. 


Don't let Tom see them, he'll try to light the pics.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Those things look great, awesome pick up.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Looking very good. I have yet to try one of these, but i hear they are amazing. Nice find!!!


Joel


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Is this what I have to look forward to? :dr 

Probably will end up with a box of 05s or 06s here this month.


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Those are a thing of beauty. :dr :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

LUSI! You got some splaining to do! Like why you aren't at my house. Good haul, they look delicious.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> niccccceeeeee!! Although i was all worked up for something else with that title!! My - they are big!!


This from someone who thought a Party Short was a big cigar.

You must be swooning!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.......... looks GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

:dr I'm my goodness I've got insta-toro.

I'm gonna have to stay seated for 10 minutes before I can walk anywhere.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> This from someone who thought a Party Short was a big cigar.
> 
> You must be swooning!


Swooning!! My eyes are watering!! hahaha


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow, thos are HUGE. (thats what she said....)


----------



## bassrocker (Oct 26, 2006)

I smoked a 98 couple of weeks ago , 
These are awesome . I wont forget that cigar.
This is a Flavor Bomb.
Mike


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

that looks most excellent. it sucks I have credit cards now. I have to rely on self control


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Now that is the way to party. Great pick up! They look awesome!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Lick em!! ****, more ****! Lick em!!
oh sorry, i must have lost my head there for a minute. Nice score!
Lick em!


----------

